# Windows 10 major update



## Vicsetter (Jul 12, 2016)

The next big Windows 10 update due out in just over three weeks.  There is a july 29th deadline for the free upgrade from previous versions of Windows to Windows10.  You will have to decide for yourselves what you want to do about this. Make sure you have a backup of your system.  If you don't want to upgrade to Windows 10 then make sure windows will not upgrade you automatically.


----------



## Austin Mini (Jul 12, 2016)

Im seriously thinking of going over to apple. What about chromebook? Isnt that a Google thing? If it runs like this tablet with not a hic cup for the last four years, totally reliable and fast then maybe thats the way to go.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 12, 2016)

What, after it's asked you a million times already and you haven't done it? (and as it happens anyway, Pete already tried not realising my Roche software wouldn't work on W10, dunno if it does yet? - and it wouldn't upgrade cos it said the Graphics card wouldn't support it.  It may well be that it would if one installed a newer driver or something - but I don't care anyway as long as W7 continues to function.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 12, 2016)

Microsoft are becoming increasingly aggressive in how they are attempting to drag unwilling users onto the new system.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 12, 2016)

W10 users will be pleased to learn that you can specify 'working hours'.  Windows will not update your pc during those hours.


----------



## pav (Jul 12, 2016)

Just gone back to Win 7, got fed up with win 10 and its hicups, now just to sort out mail as live essentials don't like my hotmail accounts.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm not upgrading , still too many hiccups for my liking, I've  got 8.1 now I'm used to it I'm sticking till I need a new laptop, which hopefully won't be for years yet.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2016)

Have ignored the requests to upgrade, will be on the lookout for anything happening on July 29th! I'd rather wait until my next computer comes with it installed - W8.1 seems to be fine for me, why change? Plus, it would probably take about 5 hours on my MiFi to download


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 13, 2016)

I upgraded to WIN10 a few months back. Took a bit of getting used to but I'm fine with it now. The only issue l had is that it wouldn't run MS Money, but l found a hack for that by changing something in the system directory. There are ways around old programs not running on WIN10.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 13, 2016)

On the subject of the dreaded Microsoft, Bill Gates dies and is in purgatory awaiting classification and dispersal either skywards or somewhere lower down and a little bit warmer. He is approached by St> peter who says 'Bill, you have been very philanthropic with the billions of dollars that you have amassed. You have done lots of good for a lot of socially underprivileged people. There is a place in heaven for you if you want it' St. Peter goes on to show Bill a little bit of heaven with angels sitting on clouds playing cards and drinking Tizer. All of  a sudden BOOM!!!!! Up pops the devil, Satan old Lucifer himself who says 'Bill, look this heaven place is a bit boring. You have sometimes been a little bit ruthless with your business. There is therefore a place in hell for you if you want it' Satan goes on to show Bill a little bit of hell. There is a golden soft sandy beach with a piercing blue ocean. On the sand there is table with a parasol above it and a bottle of Krug champagne in an ice bucket. There are beautiful ladies strewn around in the sand working on their suntans. Bill decides that he much prefers the look of hell and off he goes. Six weeks later the devil is wandering around his own domain observing the poor souls in states of eternal torture. He comes across Bill Gates who is having his bare naked backside roasted over an open fire which is being fuelled by old editions of PC Monthly. Bill turns to the devil and cries out 'Hang on a minute Lucifer, what happened to the golden beach and and the blue ocean and the parasol and the beautiful ladies?' Satan replies 'Oh sorry Bill, that was just the screen saver'


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 13, 2016)

trophywench said:


> What, after it's asked you a million times already and you haven't done it? (and as it happens anyway, Pete already tried not realising my Roche software wouldn't work on W10, dunno if it does yet? - and it wouldn't upgrade cos it said the Graphics card wouldn't support it.  It may well be that it would if one installed a newer driver or something - but I don't care anyway as long as W7 continues to function.


I'm waiting for Roche to send me the Windows 10 software for Insight. They've run out! (presumably 'cos everyone is upgrading before the freebie runs out)


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 13, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> I'm waiting for Roche to send me the Windows 10 software for Insight. They've run out! (presumably 'cos everyone is upgrading before the freebie runs out)



Is there no option to just download the Roche software?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 13, 2016)

No, you have to get the CDs.  Dunno if there's a more modern way of doing it, but anyway it's only for the Expert meter and the pumps, not anything any old diabetic needs or wants!  The pump management part of it can be easier when eg changing lots of basal rates than slogging through the pump screens doing every single one

For all I know there may be some other software for other meters but I've never been interested in same to find out.


----------



## khskel (Jul 13, 2016)

My laptop has had windows 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 and never had a problem with any of them. I actually prefer 10 now.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> On the subject of the dreaded Microsoft, Bill Gates dies and is in purgatory awaiting classification and dispersal either skywards or somewhere lower down and a little bit warmer. He is approached by St> peter who says 'Bill, you have been very philanthropic with the billions of dollars that you have amassed. You have done lots of good for a lot of socially underprivileged people. There is a place in heaven for you if you want it' St. Peter goes on to show Bill a little bit of heaven with angels sitting on clouds playing cards and drinking Tizer. All of  a sudden BOOM!!!!! Up pops the devil, Satan old Lucifer himself who says 'Bill, look this heaven place is a bit boring. You have sometimes been a little bit ruthless with your business. There is therefore a place in hell for you if you want it' Satan goes on to show Bill a little bit of hell. There is a golden soft sandy beach with a piercing blue ocean. On the sand there is table with a parasol above it and a bottle of Krug champagne in an ice bucket. There are beautiful ladies strewn around in the sand working on their suntans. Bill decides that he much prefers the look of hell and off he goes. Six weeks later the devil is wandering around his own domain observing the poor souls in states of eternal torture. He comes across Bill Gates who is having his bare naked backside roasted over an open fire which is being fuelled by old editions of PC Monthly. Bill turns to the devil and cries out 'Hang on a minute Lucifer, what happened to the golden beach and and the blue ocean and the parasol and the beautiful ladies?' Satan replies 'Oh sorry Bill, that was just the screen saver'


I did prefer windows 7/8 but now on 10. I must be getting old . Why the change


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 14, 2016)

I actually like W10 because it can keep up with the high end processor and graphics that have been built into my desktop after the last computer fire. Good security, as well. The main problem I have now is that some websites don't seem to be fully compatible with this kind of processing power. And I've never liked Word as a word processor, so I'm going to install the beloved WordPerfect Pro, it's so much easier to use.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 15, 2016)

pav said:


> Just gone back to Win 7, got fed up with win 10 and its hicups, now just to sort out mail as live essentials don't like my hotmail accounts.


How did you un-upgrade? My laptop was well unhappy after the upgrade and I wish I hadn't done it now.


----------



## KateR (Jul 15, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I'm not upgrading , still too many hiccups for my liking, I've  got 8.1 now I'm used to it I'm sticking till I need a new laptop, which hopefully won't be for years yet.


Me too Ljc. I'm totally fed up with the reminders too.


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 15, 2016)

I thought I'd downloaded W10 a few weeks ago (it took several hours) and thought I'd installed it (it took several hours more) only to find that after rebooting I was still (happily) running W8.1

don't understand . Will wait until I get a new box rather than go looking for work.


----------



## pav (Jul 15, 2016)

Bloden said:


> How did you un-upgrade? My laptop was well unhappy after the upgrade and I wish I hadn't done it now.



As Win 10 was temperamental from the start, I down loaded the win 10 ISO image to that I could do a clean install, made the mistake when installing win 10 of deleting the recovery partition, though I had made the copy of the recovery disks for win 7. 

Before doing anything down load the latest iso image for win 10 and create the DVD so you can re-install win 10 in case things don't go well recovering your old o/s.

As I was recovering win 7 from dvd I needed to get the PC to boot from the dvd drive. If you still have the recovery information for win 7 or what ever O/S is on your PC you will need to look at the instructions on how to recover your system. On my pc you press esc key during the initial start up, the key might be different on other PC's you may see a quick message saying which key to select as the PC starts up to select options, its only there for around a second. As I was recovery from DVD I selected the boot from CD drive, if you have the recovery drive still available select that option. 

I found my win 7 recovery disk did not like that win 10 was already installed and crashed. In the end used the downloaded from M/S web sites and started the win 10 re-installation from the dvd. If you select the customised option you get a option to configure the hard disk, as I only had win 10 only on my PC I selected delete the partitions there's normally 2 with win 10 1 is the system partition an the other is the C drive. Deleting these partitions deletes all data on the drives so back up any info you want to keep.

Once the partitions were deleted come out of the win 10 installation, re booted the PC and again go into boot options and select boot from cd, press enter when disk 1 of old o/s is in the cd drive and follow any instructions, as depending on the PC you may well get a menu of recovery options, select recovery to as supplied option.

As my PC has quite an old version of win 7 windows update did not want to play ball and just hung as the looking for updates, a known problem with win updates. In the end there is a free update program that will install the updates (not from M/S), once a few updates are installed windows update will start to work if you have this problem.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 15, 2016)

Bloden said:


> How did you un-upgrade? My laptop was well unhappy after the upgrade and I wish I hadn't done it now.


It's actually quite simple. Open the Start menu, and click on Settings. Click the Update and Security icon. You should see a "go back to Windows 8 (or whatever version you were running) button. Click on that, job done.

As pav has intimated, you won't get any updates because Microsoft have stopped doing them, but if you never had problems with that before, you shouldn't notice any difference.


----------



## pav (Jul 15, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> It's actually quite simple. Open the Start menu, and click on Settings. Click the Update and Security icon. You should see a "go back to Windows 7 (or whatever version you were running) button. Click on that, job done.




You only get that option for the first month of running win 10, after that win 10 deletes all the old o/s files, so the only option is by performing a recovery from dvd or recovery partition. As my win 7 recovery disks did not reconise win 10, I had to delete the partitions created by win 10 before doing the recovery to the old o/s.


----------



## David H (Jul 15, 2016)

Changed from 8.1 to 10 seems the same only difference I can see is Explorer is Edge ?


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 15, 2016)

pav said:


> You only get that option for the first month of running win 10, after that win 10 deletes all the old o/s files, so the only option is by performing a recovery from dvd or recovery partition. As my win 7 recovery disks did not reconise win 10, I had to delete the partitions created by win 10 before doing the recovery to the old o/s.



Quite right pav I should have said that. Sorry


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 15, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> It's actually quite simple. Open the Start menu, and click on Settings. Click the Update and Security icon. You should see a "go back to Windows 8 (or whatever version you were running) button. Click on that, job done.
> 
> As pav has intimated, you won't get any updates because Microsoft have stopped doing them, but if you never had problems with that before, you shouldn't notice any difference.




Are Microsoft stopping doing security patches for Windows 7 now then? 

I hope not I really like 7 and don't want 10


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2016)

Had updates last nt. Was on 10 & computer slower today. I do not like change to much when it was working fine


----------



## pav (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Are Microsoft stopping doing security patches for Windows 7 now then?
> 
> I hope not I really like 7 and don't want 10



They are still doing updates for win 7, had some last night, but doing a new install can cause problems as win 7 update program, just hangs for a few people depending on what updates were included in the recovery media.

The work around is us a manual update program to install the updates, then once up to a certain level of updates win 7 update service will work again.  I clean re-installed win 7 several times to see if it was a duff re-installation even recovering win 7 with min applications ie with hardly any of the bloat ware that HP put in their recovery discs, (I had already found the back up installation progs previously, so I could install just what I wanted). Win 7 update prog stalled out on every occasion.

I used this update program to start off the updating, it does the job but one needs to work out what to do with it as the first stage is to run the down load app to down load the updates, then run another app to install them. Its a stand alone application that does not install itself into windows and you can just delete it once you get win update to work or continue to use the manual update prog. the folder does grow to several GB's as it down loads the updates into one or more of its sub folders. It down loads as a zipped file which you can extract within win 7, without the need to down load additional unzip progs.

http://www.wsusoffline.net/


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm on XP and Linux Mint. Knoppix 5.5 has faded out of use in my general routine.


----------



## pav (Jul 15, 2016)

Still a lot of XP PC's around as its very well liked, I would run linux on one of my PC's as I don't have the install disk for XP pro that originally came with the PC, have the genuine licence number but no back ups what so ever . Tried to put a couple of different Linux's on it and it just does not want to load up, and the system just crashes.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 15, 2016)

pav said:


> They are still doing updates for win 7, had some last night, but doing a new install can cause problems as win 7 update program, just hangs for a few people depending on what updates were included in the recovery media.
> 
> The work around is us a manual update program to install the updates, then once up to a certain level of updates win 7 update service will work again.  I clean re-installed win 7 several times to see if it was a duff re-installation even recovering win 7 with min applications ie with hardly any of the bloat ware that HP put in their recovery discs, (I had already found the back up installation progs previously, so I could install just what I wanted). Win 7 update prog stalled out on every occasion.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your reply. About 20 minutes after asking the question I got a big chunk of new updates for Windows 7. I have no intention whatsoever of taking them up on 10.


----------



## pav (Jul 15, 2016)

I reverted a friends laptop the other month, and on his when applying the updates, win 10 was automatically ticked as a required update and when they pressed the update button they installed win 10 without knowing it, then I had to revert back to win 7 again. On my PC, the only nag I get to install win 10 
is on the taskbar.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 15, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> It's actually quite simple. Open the Start menu, and click on Settings. Click the Update and Security icon. You should see a "go back to Windows 8 (or whatever version you were running) button. Click on that, job done.
> 
> As pav has intimated, you won't get any updates because Microsoft have stopped doing them, but if you never had problems with that before, you shouldn't notice any difference.


Thank you, thank you, thank you, MikeyB!!! I only did it 2 weeks ago, so it shouldn't be a problem (famous last words!).
Thanks Pav too.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm a complete computer nerd.
As a Systems Accountant in the city.
We use Windows 7 in the office. However at home I have a mixture of Desktops and Laptops running all kinds of OS.

Personally I think Windows 10 is a great OS for my other passion (Gaming), and currently have this running on my beast desktop built mainly for gaming. Also Windows 10 works great on my HTPC and Main laptop.
My HP Micro server is still running MS Home server 2011.
To be honest all my hardware I could upgrade I have.

Although I have a couple of older laptops that came with Vista and these didn't get the Windows 10 update.

I have always been a fan of LINUX so I installed the latest version of Ubuntu to these laptops, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
Now on its 16th version this really is becoming a real contender, I can remember the first install of this I done around version 8 and it was all there just hard to use.
Now all in one OS with Firefox as web browser, Open Office, and Thunderbird for dedicated email client its actually my go to laptop if I just want to check my email.
I upgraded the standard HDD to SSD and I have a first gen Dell Intel I3 that will boot to desktop as fast, if not faster than an Apple airbook. Also it only cost me forty odd pounds for an SSD. http://www.ebuyer.com/411692-kingston-120gb-ssdnow-v300-2-5inch-ssd-sv300s37a-120g


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 15, 2016)

Blimey, Jeffrey, you certainly convinced me about being a complete computer nerd, but do you have enough room for furniture?

I pay the local computer wizard on the island to do all the techy rebuild stuff so that I can wander round Skyrim gazing at the scenery, and just use the tablet for email and writing drivel on the forum...


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 15, 2016)

Bloden said:


> How did you un-upgrade? My laptop was well unhappy after the upgrade and I wish I hadn't done it now.


Try this: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2960...windows-10-and-go-back-to-windows-7-or-8.html


----------



## khskel (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Are Microsoft stopping doing security patches for Windows 7 now then?
> 
> I hope not I really like 7 and don't want 10


Windows 7 is in extended support i.e. security patches only until Jan 2010


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 15, 2016)

khskel said:


> Windows 7 is in extended support i.e. security patches only until Jan 2010




2010 was 6 years ago???? Have you made a typo by any chance?


----------



## khskel (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> 2010 was 6 years ago???? Have you made a typo by any chance?


I might be 10 years out. Only 1 digit wrong out of the 4. Not a bad success rate.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 15, 2016)

khskel said:


> I might be 10 years out. Only 1 digit wrong out of the 4. Not a bad success rate.



So they withdraw support in 2017?


----------



## khskel (Jul 15, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> So they withdraw support in 2017?


Jan 2020 and this time I checked my tipping er tiepin. Typing, that' the feller.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 16, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> Try this: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2960...windows-10-and-go-back-to-windows-7-or-8.html


Thanks, Vicsetter and khskel.


----------



## Jeffrey Forward (Jul 18, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Blimey, Jeffrey, you certainly convinced me about being a complete computer nerd, but do you have enough room for furniture?
> 
> I pay the local computer wizard on the island to do all the techy rebuild stuff so that I can wander round Skyrim gazing at the scenery, and just use the tablet for email and writing drivel on the forum...



Yes, I drive my long suffering wife completely mad and yeah we have tech in every room, even in a cupboard built into an old fireplace. 
I'm on a tech buying ban at the moment after I just got a 34" ultrawide monitor for my gaming rig, she said. "Enough is enough for now".
Of course I always do as I'm told ;-)


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 18, 2016)

I'd bet the house on you having looked at VR headsets for your gaming. That would cheer your wife up no end, I'm sure


----------

